# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  نتائج الانتخابات لدائرة بدو الجنوب

## الحصن نيوز

بدو الجنوب 



1- حمد الحجايا

2-

3-*

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

